# Prawn



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd share that I bought frozen Prawn today and fed it to my cichlids. It's about a little bit bigger to twice as big (length is twice as long too) than frozen Krill, has VERY LONG antennae and it hurts too if you get poked by it.

The guys went crazy over it. It should be safe for cichlids since it appears to be a type of shrimp, at the very least a shrimp-like crustacean. What attracted me to it (stayed away from it for a while because it looks disgusting compared to krill's orange color (brown colored), and the fact that I have never heard of Prawn and found no information on it online (no info of it being used as a pet food)) was that it was a tiny bit bigger than krill and had a meatier look to it.

I got the small pack of it to try it out:









Here's a shot of Prawn that was individually frozen:









Their website says this:


> WHAT ARE PRAWNS?
> Select Prawns are small whole shrimp that are 1/2" - 1 1/2" in size. They are also knows as grass shrimp, glass shrimp or ghost shrimp. It's color ranges from white to pink to clear. These are quick frozen and then. Great for fresh water and marine carnivoires and omnivoires.


But I disagree, it looks nothing like any of those kinds of shrimp.

Online searches gave up these photos:
Click here http://images.google.com/images?q=prawn to see the google images results, including one of a Tiger Prawn that is over a foot long...
Tiger Prawn:









Here's a shot I found which looks similar to the ones in my frozen pack, but obviously much larger:









See the large antennae? I found one of those in my frozen pack. I originally thought it was some sort of pine tree needle or something, but it was colored a reddish brown. None of the fish tried to eat it though.

Anybody have any ideas as to what the **** Prawn truly are though? Are they a shrimp, crayfish, or their own thing?

~Ed


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Technically, Prawns are from the same order "decapoda" or crustaceans, as shrimp, but fall under a different class. they have a few differences.

However,

In some countries, the terms are used interchangably, some people call a large shrimp a "prawn", or in some restaurants in Britain, what people call "shrimps" would be labeled "prawns" Over in the states, they are commonly refered to as "shrimps".

For yourself, you can call them shrimp or prawn, your fish dont care what they are, they taste good to them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Timkat4867 said:


> Technically, Prawns are from the same order "decapoda" or crustaceans, as shrimp, but fall under a different class. they have a few differences.
> 
> However,
> 
> ...


I did find that out on wikipedia later, but what I was concerned about was what exactly the variety that ProSalt sells and that I am currently feeding. I think the one in this pic is of the same species...then again I am no expert on crustaceans so I could be very wrong:


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah wikipedia is a good source to find out info.

I dont think the prawns in the pic are the same as your ones, because they are huge in comparison. They probably are as the website advertises, Ghost Shrimp or glass shrimp. I know they dont look like them, but probably they get that color when processed who knows.
As for the needle like appendage in the package, I dont know. maybe when they harvested the shrimp a few larger species were caught and were processed along with them.


----------



## Jolene Silver (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi. Your shrimp in US & Euro, are what we call "Prawns" here in Australia. That first pic is a lobster or crayfish. The larger King prawn is white & pale blue/grey, raw. The blue/ grey turns orange once cooked. Coral or reef prauns are smaller, they are opaque white & dirty orange striped colour (like your product). Check & see if your product is souced from Australia maybe packed in USA. Either way they taste good from the BBQ, so no wonder the fish love them. I believe they are the main ingredient for the European shrimp mix made up for tropheus also.


----------

